# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fette Drops und Rebound?

## Alias Bravado

Gude meine frage bezieht sich wie schon gesagt auf fette drops und den rebound. 
momentan sind gabel und dämpfer so eingestellt wie sie es zum schnellen fahren im gelände sein sollen...so dass sie schnell rauskommen aber nicht springen...mit dem drop von 5er treppen läuft das auch ganz gut, nur hab ich angst dass ich beim droppen von 12ern oder 15ern durchs rausfedern stürze.
muss ich bei so hohen gaps den rebound am dämpfer runterschrauben oder passt die einstellung weiterhin? 
dass ich mit dem hinterrad zuerst aufkomme ist klar. lande ich safe oder wirft mich der rebound tendentiell über den lenker ?

----------


## georg

Das ist eigentlich eine Technikfrage.
Wenn es NUR ums Droppen geht, dann den Rebound langsam einstellen. Der Rebound soll ja nur deswegen so schnell wie möglich sein, damit für den nächsten Schlag viel Federweg zur Verfügung steht. Wenn du nur runterplumpst und dann kommt nix mehr, ist die Geschwindigkeit vom Ausfedern egal - hauptsache es kickt dich nicht raus.

----------


## Wenzel

Du fliegst doch bei Treppen bestimmt ins absolut perfekte Flat... was soll da passieren? Dein Gewicht presst den Dämpfer bis Anschlag zusammen, der kann da nicht einfach gleich wieder rausspringen selbst wenn du "Super-Rebound" hättest.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Starker Rebound wäre nur blöd wenn du in eine unebene, zB. star wurzelige Landung reineierst wo das Hinterrad kurz darauf den Bodenkontakt minimal verlieren könnte oder wo sich der Druck auf den Dämpfer gleich wieder verringert und der Rebound dich dann dadurch raushebelt.

----------


## noox

Beim Droppen ins Flat ist es sicher was anderes als beim Droppen in eine schöne Landung. Falls du aber nicht sauber am Bike bist (z.B. von Haus aus zu weit vorne, oder zu weit hinten und dann dadurch nach vorne geschleudert wirst), hilft ein langsamer Rebound schon. Zumindest schadet er nicht bei der Landung.

Allerdings: Bei einem aktiven Absprung und vor allem wenn man in Treppen reinlandet, ist ein zu starker Rebound problematisch. Bei einer Landung auf Treppenstufen saugt sich so unter Umständen der Hinterbau von Stufe zu Stufe richtig in den Dämpfer bis zum Durchschlag.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Was beim Droppen ins Flat (was ich übrigens für komplett umsonst erachte) sicher auch wichtig ist, ist Compression. Mit angepasster Druckstufe geht der Schlag gar nicht soweit in den Federweg, die von der Feder gespeicherte Energie und Rückstellkraft ist geringer.
Da muß dann der Rebound weniger arbeiten...Nur mein Gedanke

----------


## greenwhite

Ich schließe mich aber diesem Gedanken an... das habe ich im Laufe der Zeit auch gelernt, dass die Compression beim Droppen ins Flat wichtig ist. Der Rebound muss dann weniger arbeiten... Aber Droppen ins Flat ist unnötig.

----------

